# Food costs and transportation in Abu Dhabi



## kimibg (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

found this great forum by chance while googleing. I got an offer from Goverment-owned company in Abu Dhabi for a permanent job. Relocation and accommodation is provided by the company. As far from what I understood - my costs would be transportation to/from work, food and internet/telephony.

Based upon your experience/opinion is a sum of AED3200 per month sufficient for mentioned costs? In country from where I come from, many would be satisfied with the mentioned sum, but I am aware that costs of living are totally different in different countries.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Car rental to and from work starts at 1500 AED a month for a kia picanto (add 150 AED a month for zero excess) and 50-100 AED a week for petrol.

Internet and phone at home starts at 300 AED a month for unlimited internet. On a mobile phone 200 AED a month for 1GB internet and voice package - more if you want to hook up iPad.

Food and toiletries can be from 400 AED a week to 1000 a week, depending on how much you depend on imported meats and fresh fruits/vegetables. High end is organic goods.

Sat TV (OSN) is 290 AED a month.

Doing the math, I think you will struggle.


----------



## kimibg (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Since my driver's license is not automatically transferable, I would not spend additional money on driving lessons and so on. So I would depend on public transportation.

How well and how frequent is the Abu Dhabi Intl Airport connected with the city? If I got it right, montly ticket for public buses is AED80. Are these buses safe and clean?




Kangaroo_J said:


> Car rental to and from work starts at 1500 AED a month for a kia picanto (add 150 AED a month for zero excess) and 50-100 AED a week for petrol.
> 
> Internet and phone at home starts at 300 AED a month for unlimited internet. On a mobile phone 200 AED a month for 1GB internet and voice package - more if you want to hook up iPad.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Buses are safe, cheap and clean - but slow. I am sure you will find you take taxis sometimes. 3,200 AED per month is a very low salary for European living standards.


----------



## kimibg (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot, mate! Well, I am trying to get at least AED1000 more as base salary. I guess it is easier to cope with around AED4500 in a pocket each month.

Is the food avalaible at Hypermarkets at rather affordable prices?

And local fast-food eateries or Persian/Iranian establishments are not too expencive?



AlexDhabi said:


> Buses are safe, cheap and clean - but slow. I am sure you will find you take taxis sometimes. 3,200 AED per month is a very low salary for European living standards.


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

Food is not too expensive, but it all depends on what you like. You can also eat out fairly cheap if you know where and you're not too picky. My wife daughter and I can have a good meal with leftovers for 25 AED.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting a UAE licence is not too difficult - you can negotiate your way out of having to do most of the driving school crap and short cut your way to a drivers licence. It will cost ~700 AED.

Make no mistake - you will need a car in the summer! It will also open up a lot more social and leisure activities for your downtime.

Yes you can find cheaper food places, but don't expect them to be hygienic. Some items are price controlled (water, rice, milk, etc) and therefore you can live relatively cheaply. Fresh fruits and meat is expensive. Cheaper foods tend to be of the processed or tinned variety.

PM if you need more assistance with the above.


----------

